# 5 Million Years To Earth spaceship kit?



## Rotwang (May 25, 2011)

Has anyone ever put out a spaceship kit from 5MYTE (Quatermass And The Pit)? It looks like a cool design. This movie scared the crap out of me as a kid. I've seen the alien grasshopper kit from MIM ($$$$$), but never their ship.


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

The middle photo is from the television version- made before the film.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

nautilusnut said:


> The middle photo is from the television version- made before the film.


Reminds me of a Dalek.


----------



## Rotwang (May 25, 2011)

> The middle photo is from the television version- made before the film.


 Thanks for the update.


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Strange movie but very cool (except for the marching Martian grasshoppers). I believe Lunar made a kit many years ago. And I thought someone had one for sale here some time back. Might check through the ads.


----------



## Rotwang (May 25, 2011)

The crane and the devil face scenes I found particularly disturbing when I was a little creep.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I don't recall Lunar or anyone else making a kit--I'd love one. Just rewatched this for about the dozenth time last week...one of my favorite movies.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

btbrush said:


> Strange movie but very cool (except for the marching Martian grasshoppers). I believe Lunar made a kit many years ago. And I thought someone had one for sale here some time back. Might check through the ads.


They weren't marching, they were JUMPing LEAPing!!


----------



## YarriWarrior (May 12, 2010)

One of my favorite films, I find it quite disturbing. When my son was in jr. high, one of his teachers showed the film to the class. How cool is that?  The old pre-movie television show is equally disturbing, if not more so. Loved both ship designs. As far as I know, no ship model has been made. Have thought of doing one myself. Lunar didn't release any kits from the film. Anubis had a kit of the martian, though.


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Not the ship but... A very old kit.


----------



## JimW (Dec 14, 1998)

Woah, cool kit!


----------



## YarriWarrior (May 12, 2010)

Very cool kit!  I saw one once upon a time, at a local convention, but didn't buy it. Dang it.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

isnt the middle big leg broken and half missing?


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Facto2 said:


> Not the ship but... A very old kit.


WOW I would LOVE to have that kit! Very nice and thanks for showing it.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

This thread has prompted me to watch the Quatermass and the Pit tv serial again!

I wonder how hard it would be to scratch build the original ship. Might look into that after I build my Xmas Spinner.


----------



## Rotwang (May 25, 2011)

I just ordered the 6 part tv serial. Should get it before Christmas.


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

djnick66 said:


> isnt the middle big leg broken and half missing?


I don't think so. If you look at the parts compared to the instructions it seems to be in the exact correct shape. 

Box is in storage so who knows when I'll get to digging it out to check.  But I think you're wrong.


----------



## YarriWarrior (May 12, 2010)

That part is intact.  Rotwang, you're going to love it. The amazing thing is, the serial was broadcast live. Some fine television work there.


----------



## Rotwang (May 25, 2011)

You can also watch it for free on archive.org I watched a few minutes of the beginning, and it looks to be pretty riveting. I'll wait and watch the rest when my DVD shows up.


----------

